#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  forumtijd zomer/wintertijd

## dj-inkognito

klopt het dat het tijdstip van het forum nog op de zomertijd staat?

kom de laatste tijd steeds berichten tegen die in de toekomst zijn gepost zoals NU is het hier 14-11-2011 23:23;  in een ander topic is reeds een bericht gepost op 15-11-2012 dit is dus morgen? 

best irritand,

Rick,

----------


## dj-inkognito

2012 moet 2011 zijn uiteraard

----------


## moderator

bericht geplaatst om 15.40u, klopt dat?

----------


## moderator

Ja, dat klopt, ik denk dat het je eigen instellingen zijn op het forum, kan je zelf aanpassen door terwijl je bent ingelogd te klikken op "gebruikersinstellingen"rechtsboven op je scherm.
Daar even de correcte tijdszone kiezen.

----------


## NesCio01

> best irritand,
> Rick,



idd mega irritanD

grtz

----------


## dj-inkognito

> bericht geplaatst om 15.40u, klopt dat?



15-11-11, 16:41 geeft hij hier aan....
maar zal even kijken of dat idd door mijn eigen instellingen komt,

----------


## vasco

> bericht geplaatst om 15.40u, klopt dat?



Wanneer ik ben aangemeld op het forum klopt het. Die minuut verschil zit vast in paar seconde tussen het type en posten in. Wanneer je niet bent aangemeld loopt het forum inderdaad een uur achter.

Lijkt wel of de basis instellingen van het forum zelf of de server waarop dit forum draait geen zomer/wintertijd kent.

*Gepost om 13:36 uur*

----------


## admin

Ja, allemaal een beetje verwarrend en merkwaardig. Als het goed is zou nu het forum (indien niet ingelogd) weer wel de juiste tijd moeten aangeven. Indien ingelogd, dan kun je zelf de timezone instellen in je profiel.

----------


## DJ Antoon

Klopt het dat de post tijd nu 2 uur afwijkt van de werkelijkheid?

Ik zie bij deze post 12:06, terwijl mijn horloge op 14:06 staat...

----------


## Gast1401081

Ik zie 14.06 staan..

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ja, allemaal een beetje verwarrend en merkwaardig. Als het goed is zou nu het forum (indien niet ingelogd) weer wel de juiste tijd moeten aangeven. Indien ingelogd, dan kun je zelf de timezone instellen in je profiel.



Zou het hier aan liggen? Eens gaan zoeken. 
Hij stond op GMT, nu op GMT+1, maar dat scheelt maar 1 uur.
Zomertijd staat op automatisch.

----------

